# Mother fucker son of a bitch



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2012)

I went in an hour ago to get a CAT Scan on kidney stones to get a call just know that I have Appendicitis and need surgery and to come in right now.

Fuck me damn it WTF.

Oh and yeah I do have stone but that will be dealt with later.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Luck Brother! You will be fine, this shit happens when you least expect or just bad times all together.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry bro that fricken blows


----------



## PFM (Dec 11, 2012)

Jesus Christ SFG! Fucking sucks getting old :-(


----------



## dsa8864667 (Dec 11, 2012)

WTF!! SF Hope you get well soon.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 11, 2012)

Shit man didn't u just have a asstorectomy too? Been a rough couple of months. Get better and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2012)

lolololololololol you're falling apart SFG!!!


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn SFG!  That's a whole lot if shit at once.  Best if luck bro!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 11, 2012)

Shit man, sorry to hear that brother!!
Feel better my friend!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2012)

Hang in there man...!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 11, 2012)

damn man i have had both those but not at the same damn time. get better quick


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude at least they caught it early may have saved you alot of future pain.  Get well soon.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear that my friend.


----------



## hijacked (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck. It sucks when you get the news like that. No preperation or anything. Atleast you will have extra time to hang out here.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 12, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Dude at least they caught it early may have saved you alot of future pain.  Get well soon.



This...for sure!


----------



## R1rider (Dec 12, 2012)

That sucks brother, best of luck


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 12, 2012)

Could have been worse.  You could have had the appendicitis, not went in thinking it was the kidney stones, hoping it would get better........?

Good luck mate.  Simple enough procedure.  Excellent you caught this thing early  =)


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2012)

Got worst news today!

My abdominal wall is about gone in lower region on the verge of a double hernia.

Was told to basically quit Powelifting and join the pretty boy club and lift lighter and do cardio.

Lol last 2 weeks was like getting ass raped and stabbed. 

It's one thing to be told something but also shown, you can tell me all day to stop and I won't but show me what I saw today and you get my attention.


----------



## DF (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh shit man! that sucks!


----------



## PFM (Dec 12, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Got worst news today!
> 
> My abdominal wall is about gone in lower region on the verge of a double hernia.
> 
> ...



HA! Now you can train with my old broken down ass.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn dude........sorry to hear this...


----------



## BigFella (Dec 13, 2012)

Fuck! Poor bastard!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

I was not ok with the comment made to me by surgeon to quit lifting heavy do to the lower abdominal wall and hernia's so I got a second opinion and Comparison of the CAT I got in 2010 and this is what I was told that told me I will not stop lifting heavy!

Carl
I talked to the radiologist and he said you have tiny bilateral hernias-may be coming from all the straining with lifting weights
But the good news is they are unchanged from the previous scan you had in 2010

Priyanka Jain,MD

I got stronger since 2010 and pushed a lot harder so WTF is all this pussy lift light bullshit about?


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 18, 2012)

When i was playing ball my shoulder had some serious carnage and went "crunch crunch" every time i moved it. They told me to stop lifting and i laughed at them. I'm fine... never had to have surgery either. Pussy ass MD's not all of us were fucking bookworms our whole lives and frail like you. (not all are like that)


----------

